# Happy Christmas



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wishing all ex RO's and members of SN a very -

HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND A PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Much appreciated and the same to SN and SNers "in Spades" as they say.


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish also a HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND A PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR to all the Menbers and Friends of Shipsnostalgia.

Tomislav Raymondi.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

To all our viewers in all lands, and of all faiths or none, Merry Christmas and peace and good health and for those at sea, safe sailing in 2015
These multi language versions came to me from many viewers over the years, I hope your language is there.

JOYEUX NOEL ET BONNE ANNÉE

PRETTIGE KERSTDAGEN EN EEN GELUKKIG NIEUW JAAR
FROHE WEIHNACHTEN UND EIN GLÜCKLICHES NEUES JAHR
FELIZ NAVIDAD Y PROSPERO ANO NUEVO
ZALIG KERSTFEEST EN GELUKKIG NIEUW JAAR
GOD JUL OG GODT NYTT AAR
NADOLIG LLAWEN A BLWYDDYN NEWYDD DA
BUON NATALE E FELICE ANNO NUOVO
FELIZ NATAL E UM PROSPERO ANO NUOVO
GESEENDE KERSFEES EN GELUKKIGE NUWE JAAR
Nollaig Shona agus Athbhliain faoi Mhaise Daoibh
BON NADAL I FELIÇ ANY NOU
MELE KALIKAMAKA AME HAOULI MAKAHIKI HOU
FELICES PASQUAS Y FELICES ANO NUEVO
SING DAN FAE LOK. GUNG HAI FAT CHOI
GLAEDELIG JUL OG GODT NYTAR
FELICAN KRISTNASKON KAJ BONAN NOVJARON
NOLLAIG CHRIDHEIL AGUS BLIADHNA MHATH ÙR
MALIGAYANG PASKO
NOFLIKE KRYSTDAGEN EN IN LOKKICH NIJ JIER
ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ, ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ
Gleðileg jól og farsælt komandi ár
ZORIONAK ETA URTE BERRI ON
ENAYN DEISYF 'CH PAWB A 'N ARAB NADOLIG
A A 'N DDEDWYDD 'N GRAI BLWYDDYN
VESEL BOZIC IN SRECNO NOVO LETO 
SRETAN BOZIC, VESELA NOVA GODINA 
GESUAR KRISHLINDJET VITIN ERI
HÄID JÕULE JA ÕNNELIKKU UUT AASTAT 
Áldott Karácsonyt és Boldog Újévet 
SARBATORI FERICITE 
Wesołych Świąt i szczęśliwego Nowego Roku 
'n Geseënde Kersfees en Voorspoedige
FROHI WIEHNACHT UND EN GUETÄ RUTSCH INS NEUI JAHR !
HAUSKAA JOULUA JA ONNELLISTA UUTTA VUOTTA

rgds
geoff

p.s. and Kilisimasi Fiefia & Ta'u fo'ou monu ia.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The same to you and yours Hawkeye 01(Thumb)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day hawkey01.super moderator,yesterday.20:47.re:happy chrismas.and the same to you and your family.regards ben27


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Same from me. 
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all SN members, and especially to all seafarers at sea.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Neville: and the same to you and all SN members.

Erimus: Many thanks, a nice puzzle. Without consulting Google, or any other reference source, I find (in a different order):

Finnish
Polish
Romanian
Faeroese
Greek
Scots Gaelic
Swedish or Danish
Mandarin
Swahili (or perhaps Kikuyu)
Papiamento
Irish Gaelic
Fijian
Turkish
Hungarian
Serbo-Croat
French
Flemish
Dutch
Spanish
Italian
Afrikaans
Welsh
Norwegian
Portugese
German

The rest I can't get.
Also I believe there is Happy Easter in Tagalog and one other language.

Would anyone else like to try and then perhaps Erimus can tell us which are correct and which not.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.
By the way Naytikos, Pasko is definitely Christmas in the Philippines.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Think it's Swahili....it isnt a puzzle per se...justca collection of greeting!
Geoff


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I echo everything said before. A very merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

To all SN readers, contributors and moderators; A Very Merry Christmas and All Best Wishes for a good 2015.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

A Merry Christmas and a Happy New year to all.


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

Best Xmas & New Year wishes to all from here, also!
Mike


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

And from me - a very Happy Christmas and a peaceful and prosperous New Year to all SNers.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Wishing all a Happy Christmas and New Year.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The same to You and Yours Roger.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Many thanks hope a few tots come your way. Have a good time. Cheers Roger


----------



## sparx (May 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to everyone!

73's
DV


----------



## shippiewippie (Dec 20, 2014)

*Hi*

HIIII[=P](POP)(Jester)(Jester)(H)(==D)


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

same to all of you from one still working. FYI caught an old movie called the "The Key" about a WWII salvage tug with Sophia Loren in. had some really good morse coming from a burning cargo vessel. had never seen it before but well worth a look/listen.
73 Bill


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Happy Christmas to all


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone.

Best Wishes for 2015

Christmas 1966 - QTP Hamburg.

David
+


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

The seasons greetings to all on this site, may all you Northerners stay warm, well watered and fed through the cold season.

Bob


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

*Greetings!* on this:
Christmastide
Noel
Mid winter festival
Coming of the long days
Winter Solstice
Saint Stephen's Day
Hanukkah
New Year
Hogmanay 
Changing of the Calendars 

Whatever you choose to name it, May peace and happiness surround you and may your Deity go with you, if you choose to have one.


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

And the same to all of you....... Plenty of food and drink in, fuel for the fire, our children home, our health. On an entirely personal, even selfish level, what more can one want?


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

*season's Greetings...*

From God's Country - "Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda!"

and to all the heathens out there - Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! 

As we enjoy a couple of tots over the holidays let's spend some minutes thinking about those 'in peril on the sea'. We were once but we lived to tell the tale - though on a couple of occassions I thought I might not have!!!

Cheers!


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

johnvvc said:


> From God's Country - "Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda!"
> 
> and to all the heathens out there - Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Indeed, and to all those away from home.


----------

